# Fishing AppleStore



## Azety (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je reçois ce mail tous les mois depuis environ 1 an et demi ( environ quand j'ai acheté mon macbook pro 13" en 2010 ), et ça me gave un peu.
N'ayant jamais acheté sur le site apple, ni commandé, je passe toujours par un magasin physique, et vu l'adresse mail bidon ( surement un clin d'il à ce forum ), je pense qu'il s'agit de fishing.

Je partage au cas où.






> *Confirmation de votre commande&#8207;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

sympa la pièce jointe 

merci du partage


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

j'ai pas ouvert le zip mais si quelqu'un essaie faut pas hésiter à raconter ^^


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

bah c'est inoffensif sur mac, un fichier qui reprend le n°de la facture puis .pdf.scr

le lien semble désormais inactif et était de plus hébergé sur un site piraté

les proprios ont du s'en rendre compte d'une manière ou d'une autre


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2012)

Y'a pas un sujet centralisateur de ces petites perles du webmail ?!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Mars 2012)

Azety a dit:


> j'ai pas ouvert le zip mais si quelqu'un essaie faut pas hésiter à raconter ^^



moi zlé ouvert ! (un peu suicidaire des fois )
ben y'avait rien d'exploitable dedans...
domache, chui au boulot, ça m'aurai pas dérangé un chti chomage technique...


----------



## Azety (30 Mars 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> moi zlé ouvert ! (un peu suicidaire des fois )
> ben y'avait rien d'exploitable dedans...
> domache, chui au boulot, ça m'aurai pas dérangé un chti chomage technique...



Les fonctionnaires sont dans la place !  


( humour  )


----------



## le20sur20 (28 Août 2012)

Quel est leur interet de nous envoyer cette fausse facture ? 

Puisque l'ordi est deja censsé etre payé, on ne donnera pas notre numéro de carte bleue... vraiment  je ne comprends pas la subtilité de cette "arnaque"


----------



## Azety (28 Août 2012)

Je me pose la même question. Surtout que j'ai reçu un autre mail du genre il y a quelques jours.


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Août 2012)

Azety a dit:


> Je me pose la même question. Surtout que j'ai reçu un autre mail du genre il y a quelques jours.



De même. Ils doivent relancer la machine.


----------



## patlek (29 Août 2012)

Il y a plusieurs sujet sur ce mail

C' est toujours le meme prix et numéro de colis; il suffit de taper le numero de colis dans la barre de recherche du forum ou meme sur google pour se faire une idée de ce qu' est ce mail:

6920829110901078

Faut juste faire une recherche sur ce numéro.

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=ALw9ULSfCuna0QXJuIHIBw


----------



## Azety (9 Septembre 2012)

maintenant c'est une autre entreprise ...




> Chère Client(e),
> 
> Pour faire suite à notre précédent mail, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est validée.
> suite à votre commande n°EO202102527  passée sur le site  cdiscount.com et expédiée. Nous vous transmettons la facture  correspondante.
> ...


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2012)

C'est quoi ce gag ? (outre le fait de prétendre facturer 995 roros un MBP13 C2D sous SL , rien que ça... Bref.)

Et le pseudo lien cdiscount qui pointe sur http://www.fermegl.com/plugins/VB2012.zip. Soit la Ferme Guillaume Létourneau, 3968, chemin Royal, Sainte-Famille, Ile d'Orléans,  Québec (la belle province), Canada. 'Nous cultivons toute une variété de fruits et légumes frais, nous confectionnons des confitures et gelée's ainsi qu'une panoplie de produits de l'érable, comme le sirop, le sucre, la tire, le beurre et le caramel.'


C'est ben ciboère, tabarnac!


----------

